

Police: Men wearing GPS devices raped, killed 4 women - syntheticnature
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/police-men-wearing-gps-devices-raped-killed-4-women/

======
syntheticnature
Felt like this was interesting from a "refutation of pro-tracking arguments"
standpoint.

